# Giant House Spider Egg Sac



## Solli (May 9, 2013)

Hello, a few weeks ago i caught a giant house spider in a glass and have since been feeding and providing water for it. Now some may think its cruel and i take that on board but i never thought it would go this far. I was first having fun looking after the spider its in quite a large glass container never do i seal the top its always open air. Everyday i catch a large fly of some sort (alive) and manouver it into the glass till it spaz's out and flys down into the webs.

2 days ago, i noticed the spider was very active and was frequently spinning silk over a large white ball suspended in the middle of the glass, i did some online research and realised it was an egg sac. And quite a good looking one too (see below)




She started picking up loose items in the cup, a bit off fluff, foil, and tissue and start placing it onto the egg sac around mid-day. So i added some dry mudd from the garden to the jar and not long after she started picking it up with her mouth and placing it onto the egg sac, spinning some web on it and then returning to the mud pile. 

It was fascinating to watch, i've recorded on video (HD) every part of this great spiders cycle, from eating, to this egg sac creation.

Here is what the final egg sac looks like 




I've captured on footage, her teeth clearly, silk exiting the ducts, you name it i think i have it its amazing! 

Anyway, im slowly starting to think what am i going to do when this egg sac hatches, im hoping to capture it all on video it would be amzing footage! But i need some advise on how long will it take for them to hatch, how many will there be? What do i do to help them/aid them in their first few steps, how can i avoid 200 spiders roaming my room, etc etc...

All help appreciated if you want to see more photos or having any requests please let me know! 

Some extra shots:


----------



## TpleaseForMe (May 9, 2013)

thats truely awesome, you should figure out what kinda spider before you have ton of those babies incase like venomous or something


----------



## Solli (May 9, 2013)

TpleaseForMe said:


> thats truely awesome, you should figure out what kinda spider before you have ton of those babies incase like venomous or something


Hi im from the UK so im pretty sure its just a common house spider, not harmful to humans there are loads in my house


----------



## Silberrücken (May 9, 2013)

Beautiful Tegenaria! 

More photos please!


----------



## Solli (May 9, 2013)

Silberrücken said:


> Beautiful Tegenaria!
> 
> More photos please!


Here you go 




fly in mouth





nice and clear
	

		
			
		

		
	




i have great footage of her sac building just not edited it yet 

should she be left with the sac?


----------



## loxoscelesfear (May 9, 2013)

Great looking specimen indeed.  Thanks for sharing and welcome to arach!


----------



## Solli (May 9, 2013)

loxoscelesfear said:


> Great looking specimen indeed.  Thanks for sharing and welcome to arach!


Thanks, thanks also to a mod for moving this thread sorry if it was in the wrong place! 

Ive just finished chopping and editing the footage will update with a video shortly!

For now here is a quick video of her eating a fly!

I tried to make it fun and dramatic and the footage isnt quite as good as whats about to come!

[youtube]5cHojSFE3OU[/youtube]


----------



## Solli (May 9, 2013)

*Tegenaria duellica Creating an her Egg Sac*

[youtube]FeGBdaJxyjA[/youtube]
Well here is a fully edited video of the process she underwent to create it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lexieboa (May 10, 2013)

I also caught a house spider the other day (also from UK) although people may feel its wrong keeping a wild spider in a container we all have WC T's. anyways! Keep us posted on the eggsac


----------



## MarkmD (May 10, 2013)

Nice vid, i also have a T,dullica (house spider), got pics in my gallery, its smaller then yours but has a huge appetite lol, it just ate a medium sized locust without any problems. i keep mine in a small deli cup for now.


----------



## Ciphor (May 10, 2013)

lexieboa said:


> I also caught a house spider the other day (also from UK) although people may feel its wrong keeping a wild spider in a container we all have WC T's. anyways! Keep us posted on the eggsac


Bleh nothing wrong with it! Plenty of spiders out there, especially a species like this one that is so successful. I'm sure she is quite glad to have a nice home with lots of food & water. It is evident she is liking it by her laying an eggsac!

Beautiful spider btw, make great pets! The slings will hangout with mom in her funnel for about 1-2 weeks. Some bold ones will start dispersing as soon as day 1 or 2, so you would want to put a lid and seal that enclosure, or get the eggsac outside. I keep all my giant house spiders in sealed enclosures. They don't intake much oxygen at all, and since humidity is not a requirement you don't need great ventilation. I've kept these gals as pets for over a decade, never had an issue keeping them. The young will eat flightless fruit flies & each other if they cannot disperse, though they will cohabit with mom and make funnels close to hers for quite a few molts. Once they start getting to a decent size however, they will start getting territorial.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Solli (May 10, 2013)

Ciphor said:


> Bleh nothing wrong with it! Plenty of spiders out there, especially a species like this one that is so successful. I'm sure she is quite glad to have a nice home with lots of food & water. It is evident she is liking it by her laying an eggsac!
> 
> Beautiful spider btw, make great pets! The slings will hangout with mom in her funnel for about 1-2 weeks. Some bold ones will start dispersing as soon as day 1 or 2, so you would want to put a lid and seal that enclosure, or get the eggsac outside. I keep all my giant house spiders in sealed enclosures. They don't intake much oxygen at all, and since humidity is not a requirement you don't need great ventilation. I've kept these gals as pets for over a decade, never had an issue keeping them. The young will eat flightless fruit flies & each other if they cannot disperse, though they will cohabit with mom and make funnels close to hers for quite a few molts. Once they start getting to a decent size however, they will start getting territorial.


Very interesting reply thank you! its very helpful. Im going to use this weekend to get a larger container thats spiderling proof  so that i do not have to keep putting a book ontop of the glass overnight before sleep 

Yesterday i found a much smaller house spider assuming male, due to its size and tried to put it in her glass. Within seconds she paralysed him and by the morning his remains where no more so here apetite is phenomenal.

It's nice to know i havnt been causing her stress by keeping her with the sac, hopefully by the time i get the larger container they'll all have nested and the strongest will survived, and only a few will be left to roam the container freely 

Will keep all updated!


----------



## Tarantula155 (May 11, 2013)

Very nice pictures.


----------

